# Steam Knob



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

Where can I get the little spring that fits inside the knob on the classic?


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, if you PM forum member gaggiamanualservice.com, he can supply you with parts.


----------

